# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Oneflare

## phild01

Was this an accident or negotiated, nervous about some of what I read!

----------


## barney118

> Was this an accident or negotiated, nervous about some of what I read!

  expand? Bedford has hung up his tool belt and moving on. http://www.renovateforum.com/f186/my-retirement-admin-113014/ 
sold out :No:

----------


## phild01

Just hoping the domain name didn't expire and it was a fairly negotiated outcome.  Marketing organisations make me nervous :Cry:

----------


## Gaza

Not sure if feel same way to don't want my knowledge being used to pass clicks to a "pimp" service for tradies there have been a series of these both in aust and usa done wrong thing and created a bad envt by heavy pressure marketing and over charging for "leads" some times false. 
Hope Neil is ok and still owns the woodwork forums,  
Just last week the was a face book post about a USA forum that had been brought out by a marketing company to push adds since then members have had to move on due to massive add push and pop ups   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paddyjoy

What have you read Phil? Would be good to get clarity on what this means, will the terms and conditions of the forum change. Will everything said and uploaded be owned by one flare now, similar to Facebook. Will old posts and info prior to the sale be analysed for marketing info etc.

----------


## phild01

> What have you read Phil? Would be good to get clarity on what this means, will the terms and conditions of the forum change. Will everything said and uploaded be owned by one flare now, similar to Facebook. Will old posts and info prior to the sale be analysed for marketing info etc.

  Suggest googling them and form your own as to whether this is a good thing or not, and what they are.
I am just wondering what flavour this has, and like you, am hoping for more info.
Personally I don't like a forum like this possibly being purposed as a marketing tool.  I like market sponsorship, but not articulated marketing, and the independence of this forum, as a form of bait. Just nervous :Cry:

----------


## James

Hi Guys, 
No need to be nervous! 
My name's James and I head up the engineering team over at Oneflare. First of all, you don't need to be nervous about us selling or using the information in this forum for marketing purposes! Yes, we've had some bad press in the past from some dodgy contractors we dealt with, but this is all in the past. Moving forward our primary goal is to build the best online local services platform in Australia! We enjoy helping customers find the best tradie and as a bonus, helping (the best) tradies find work. 
Yes, they'll be a few slight changes to this forum - probably the biggest is that we're looking to upgrade to VBulletin5 (forum software), as the upgrade will make this site faster and more secure against hacking and bot spam. 
Our intention is to grow this forum and possibly get our (growing) database of registered tradies to get involved so everyone here can benefit from the advice they bring to the table. 
Shout out if you have any further questions. 
Cheers,
James

----------


## James

I'm happy to answer any questions you may have to calm your nerves Volvelle?

----------

